# تعليم فيديو حل برج سكني ودراسة تأثير الزلازل والرياح باستخدام برنامج etabs 9.7 بالكود المصري و UBC97



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,


كيف أحوالكم إخوانى الأعزاء 


أعود إليكم اليوم بمشاركة جديدة , وهى عبارة عن إسطوانة شاملة لتعليم برنامج ETABS 9.7 , المتخصص فى تصميم الأبراج والمنشأت العاليه , ودراسة تاثير أحمال الزلازل والرياح وفقاً للكود المصري والUBC 97 ------









والأن مع الروابط .....



 الدرس الاول ,,,, 
مقدمة هامة 


http://www.4shared.com/file/HTZciFvP/1-etabs_intro.html


الدرس الثانى ,,,,,
انشاء مشروع برج سكني

http://www.4shared.com/file/_O2KvUUC/2-create_a_tower_project.html



الدرس الثالث ,,,,,
توصيف خصائص مواد الانشاء

http://www.4shared.com/file/wMy_IN0V/3-define_materials.html


الدرس الرابع,,,,,,
توصيف الكمرات والاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/l-0Lgp-O/4-define_columns_and_beams.html


الدرس الخامس,,,,,,
رسم الكمرات والاعمدة
 

http://www.4shared.com/file/5qQ53zcv/5-draw_beams_and_columns.html


 الدرس السادس ,,,,,
 تحرير نهايات الكمرات وتقسيم البلاطات وعمل 3D MODEL

http://www.4shared.com/file/0uDyahAN/7-_release_beamsmesh_area3d_mo.html



​


----------



## goldlion (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس 
جزاك الله خير وازادك من علمه


----------



## hos1989 (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med 3ed (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## mlo5ia (16 مايو 2011)

ايه الجمال ده بس يا باشمهندس ايمن 
راااااائع جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يوجد بقية او تكملة لهذا الشرح و لا هما 6 دروس فقط ؟


----------



## الفارس الروش (16 مايو 2011)

متشكر جدا ياهندسة وياريت ناخد الفديوهات دى فى الكورس على طول من غير تنزيل


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (17 مايو 2011)

منور يا باشمهندس أيمن .... وربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ,,,,,


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 مايو 2011)

الدرس السادس ,,,,
رسم الحوائط والبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/abWNJ_nW/6-draw_walls_and_slabs.html


الدرس السابع ,,,,
تحرير نهايات الكمرات وتقسيم البلاطات وعمل 3d model


http://www.4shared.com/file/0uDyahAN/7-_release_beamsmesh_area3d_mo.html


الدرس الثامن ,,,,,
حالات التحميل الاستاتيكية (DL+LL+FC+WALL)


http://www.4shared.com/file/zWDDQv7r/8-static_load_cases_DLLLWALLFC.html


الدرس التاسع ,,,,,,
ادخال الديفرامات وتعيين البير PIER


http://www.4shared.com/file/NHRW8gqM/9-add_pier__assign_diaphrams.html


الدرس العاشر ,,,,
اضافة احمال الحوائط


http://www.4shared.com/file/U_u1Krrq/10-_assign_wind_loading.html


الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
احمال الزلازل


http://www.4shared.com/file/9cWZU8Wc/11-earthquake_loads.html


الدرس الثاني عشر ,,,,
ادخال احمال الزلازل الي الايتابس


http://www.4shared.com/file/Bdtn7vhw/12-assign_earthquake_to_etabs.html


الدرس الثالث عشر ,,,,
حالات التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/ULexIV5V/13-_load_combinations.html


الدرس الرابع عشر ,,,
عمل RUN ANALYSIS


http://www.4shared.com/file/Qb-ZP4Gb/14-_run_analysis.html


الدرس الخامس عشر ,,,,
اظهار التشكلات والعزوم علي الكمرات والبلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/St48tldS/15-show_deformedbeams_slab_res.html


الدرس السادس عشر ,,,
اظهار MODE SHAPES للمنشأ

http://www.4shared.com/file/OGm8I7YV/16-show_resultsmode_shapes.html


----------



## ابورنيم (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
333333333333333333333333333


----------



## على شحاته محمود (17 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر يا دكتور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير
لكن 10 و 11 و 12 و 13


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (17 مايو 2011)

بهم مشكلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مايو 2011)

اخي الحبيب الروابط جميعها تعمل وبكفاءة


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (18 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر المشكلة كانت عندى


----------



## hassananas (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير .... بدون مجامله جهد جبار


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.إسلام (19 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه و الله لسه هتابع الشرح بس شكرا جزيلا ع المجهود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (19 مايو 2011)

مجهود جبار ياباشمهندس ايمن جزاك الله عليه خيرا ولكن عندى سؤال لماذا قيمة الset modyfiers بتاع الكمرات فى الكود المصرى 0.5 وانت اخذتها تساوى 0.35 فى البرنامج


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (19 مايو 2011)

اود ياباشمهندس ايمن انك تشرح مشروع متكامل يكون معقد شوية من البداية حتى النهاية على كافة البرامج ساب وايتابس وسيف ورسم التسليح واخراج النتائج انا اعلم انة يحتاج وقت ومجهود ولكن امثالك نطمع منهم فى المزيد والمزيد حتى نكتسب منهم الخبرة وشكرا على الاطالة


----------



## soli4u (21 مايو 2011)

نرجو التكملة لكيفية التعامل مع النتائج وطرق التصميم


----------



## soli4u (21 مايو 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السوادر (21 مايو 2011)

الف شكر الك والله يجزيك الخير يا رب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## ashrafemara (21 مايو 2011)

اقدر لكم عملكم الممتاز
دعائي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (21 مايو 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> مجهود جبار ياباشمهندس ايمن جزاك الله عليه خيرا ولكن عندى سؤال لماذا قيمة الset modyfiers بتاع الكمرات فى الكود المصرى 0.5 وانت اخذتها تساوى 0.35 فى البرنامج


 محتاج رد ممكن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> محتاج رد ممكن




اخي الحبيب من المعروف ان العناصر في القوة الزلزالية تتعرض للشد تارة وللضغط تارة اخري ومن المعروف ايضا ان مقاونة الخرسانة في الضغط تفوق بكثير مقاومتها للشد ولما كانت الكمرات تعرض لقوي شد بدورها اكثر من الاعمدة التي دورها الاساسي هو نقل احمال الضغط كان لابد من ان تخفض الجساءة الفعلية للقطاع الخرساني في الكمرات اكثر من الأعمدة

وفي الكود المصري كانت قيمة الجساءة الفعلية للقطاع في الكمرات تساوي 0.5 الجساءة الكلية
وعندما نضعها نحن في الايتابس بقيمة 0.35 نقصد بذلك ان القطاع الفعال اصبح اقل وهذا لاحتمال تعرض تلك الكمرات لعزوم التواء فيقل القطاع الفعال اكثر نتيجة زيادة الشروخ

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (22 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لك ياباشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا
نريد ايضا تكملة المشروع الى مابعد ذلك من التصميم واخراج النتائج


----------



## majdiotoom (22 مايو 2011)

:70:جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مجدى سليمان (22 مايو 2011)

دائما أنت خير
جزاك الله وأنفعك بالعلم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 مايو 2011)

اين الردود والاستفسارات


----------



## AHMEDNASR (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا علي الشرح الجميل ونفع اللة بك


----------



## سامح جورجى (24 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

برجاء اضافة جميع الروابط الي المشاركة الاصلية ليسهل الوصول اليها


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

أعود إليكم اليوم بمشاركة جديدة , وهى عبارة عن إسطوانة شاملة لتعليم برنامج ETABS 9.7 , المتخصص فى تصميم الأبراج والمنشأت العاليه , ودراسة تاثير أحمال الزلازل والرياح وفقاً للكود المصري والUBC 97 ------









والأن مع الروابط .....



الدرس الاول ,,,, 
مقدمة هامة 


http://www.4shared.com/file/HTZciFvP/1-etabs_intro.html


الدرس الثانى ,,,,,
انشاء مشروع برج سكني

http://www.4shared.com/file/_O2KvUUC/2-create_a_tower_project.html



الدرس الثالث ,,,,,
توصيف خصائص مواد الانشاء

http://www.4shared.com/file/wMy_IN0V/3-define_materials.html


الدرس الرابع,,,,,,
توصيف الكمرات والاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/l-0Lgp-O/4-define_columns_and_beams.html


الدرس الخامس,,,,,,
رسم الكمرات والاعمدة


http://www.4shared.com/file/5qQ53zcv/5-draw_beams_and_columns.html


الدرس السادس ,,,,,
تحرير نهايات الكمرات وتقسيم البلاطات وعمل 3D MODEL

http://www.4shared.com/file/0uDyahAN/7-_release_beamsmesh_area3d_mo.html

​

الدرس السادس ,,,,
رسم الحوائط والبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/abWNJ_nW/6-draw_walls_and_slabs.html


الدرس السابع ,,,,
تحرير نهايات الكمرات وتقسيم البلاطات وعمل 3d model


http://www.4shared.com/file/0uDyahAN/7-_release_beamsmesh_area3d_mo.html


الدرس الثامن ,,,,,
حالات التحميل الاستاتيكية (DL+LL+FC+WALL)


http://www.4shared.com/file/zWDDQv7r/8-static_load_cases_DLLLWALLFC.html


الدرس التاسع ,,,,,,
ادخال الديفرامات وتعيين البير PIER


http://www.4shared.com/file/NHRW8gqM/9-add_pier__assign_diaphrams.html


الدرس العاشر ,,,,
اضافة احمال الحوائط


http://www.4shared.com/file/U_u1Krrq/10-_assign_wind_loading.html


الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
احمال الزلازل


http://www.4shared.com/file/9cWZU8Wc/11-earthquake_loads.html


الدرس الثاني عشر ,,,,
ادخال احمال الزلازل الي الايتابس


http://www.4shared.com/file/Bdtn7vhw/12-assign_earthquake_to_etabs.html


الدرس الثالث عشر ,,,,
حالات التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/ULexIV5V/13-_load_combinations.html


الدرس الرابع عشر ,,,
عمل RUN ANALYSIS


http://www.4shared.com/file/Qb-ZP4Gb/14-_run_analysis.html


الدرس الخامس عشر ,,,,
اظهار التشكلات والعزوم علي الكمرات والبلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/St48tldS/15-show_deformedbeams_slab_res.html


الدرس السادس عشر ,,,
اظهار MODE SHAPES للمنشأ

http://www.4shared.com/file/OGm8I7YV/16-show_resultsmode_shapes.html



لا اسالكم سوي الدعاء

م ايمن قنديل​


----------



## ابورنيم (27 مايو 2011)

اللهم وفقه و اسعده


----------



## Bo Zayed (9 يونيو 2011)

thank you bro


----------



## sherif_2007 (9 يوليو 2011)

تسللللللم يا بشمهندس أيمن على الشغل الراقى


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (19 يوليو 2011)

المهندس ايمن قنديل ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس ياكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوي اوي اوي والله انت رائع والله يكثر من امثالك بس ياريت متقطعش معانا ياهندسة خليك معانا يامستشارنا الكبير


----------



## omarsh (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## marshal111 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت يكلل هذا المجهود الجبار بخطوات التصميم حتي نستفيد منك ياهندسة اتم الاستفادة


----------



## ahmad mounir (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اوييي وتسلم ايدك يابشمهندس ايمن والي الامام ديما يارجاله هندسه المنصوره


----------



## احمد كم الماز (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*ألف شكر ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## omarelsayed (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خيرا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غانم العاصى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الدكتور الشاب ايمن قنديل ,, متابع الى كل دراساتك و مشاركاتك 

هذه فرصة احيى فيها سخصيتك العلمية و الهندسية

اتمنى لك دوام التقدم ,,,, 
و شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الذى يستفيد منه كل متابع له​


----------



## العبقرية (22 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس ايمن السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع جارى التحميل ولكن اخى الا يمكن ان ترفع على سيرفر اسرع كالميديا فاير او من الزملاء الافاضل يرفع بدل من كل هذا الانتظار
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سامح جورجى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

Tres merci


----------



## eng_ah_maher (23 ديسمبر 2011)

:28: حقيقى مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم أنفعنا جميعا بما تعلمنا اللهم آمين


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا **وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ود العوض (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك


----------



## ELKAISAR (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
فضلا وليس امرا ممكن الرفع على الميديا فاير


----------



## shwanto (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير والف الف شكر انا بس كان ليا طلب عند حضرتك لو فيه امكانيه رفع الروابط على موقع ميديافاير حتى يسهل التحميل وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## engineeringmero (27 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## eng -abdo (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا دكتور ربنا يخليك يا رب


----------



## zine eddine (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zine eddine (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ممكن تكون الدروس عل mediafier or rapidshare
سلام عليكم


----------



## zine eddine (13 نوفمبر 2012)

:56:


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (11 مارس 2013)

*اللهم اجعل هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حسناتك بشمهندس أيمن .*


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------

